# Hyatt Vacation Club



## Corrales23 (May 26, 2022)

I became a member this pass Saturday 5/21, in Escondido,CA. I am not sure how this really works. I can trade with Interval international?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 26, 2022)

You should probably ask your questions in the Hyatt forum. I will report to have this thread moved there;








						Hyatt Residence Club
					

Discussion of Hyatt Residence Club Timeshares and the HVC points system.




					tugbbs.com


----------



## DeniseM (May 26, 2022)

MOVED


----------



## dioxide45 (May 26, 2022)

First things, first. I suspect you purchased direct from Hyatt. If so, the best advice upfront is to rescind your purchase. California gives you seven days to rescind. The clock is ticking. Then you can take the time to get all your questions answered and buy something.


----------



## DeniseM (May 26, 2022)

RESCIND - I just got a free Hyatt timeshare from another owner - they are out there.


----------



## ScoopKona (May 26, 2022)

Escondido is a Welk timeshare. Hyatt bought Welk. But they haven't been integrated. So you kinda-sorta own Hyatt, but not really. You can't trade into any of the original Hyatt resorts directly. You must go through Interval, which is a fairly low probability. If you can rescind, do so immediately. 

If you bought resale on the cheap because you like the Escondido property, enjoy!


----------



## rrsafety (May 27, 2022)

Corrales23 said:


> I became a member this pass Saturday 5/21, in Escondido,CA. I am not sure how this really works. I can trade with Interval international?


You should rescind if you can.  You can get this for free.


----------



## GTLINZ (May 27, 2022)

You really should rescind ASAP.  You can get resale for far less money. This is your only chance (within 7 days) !!!!


----------



## vacationtime1 (May 27, 2022)

OP may not be aware that there is an active, secondary market for timeshares and that timeshares sell for a fraction of the developer price on this secondary market.  See www.Redweek.com or the TUG Marketplace https://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace

Which is why everyone is suggesting rescission.


----------



## Corrales23 (May 27, 2022)

I am new to all this, how can I get a free timeshare?


----------



## ScoopKona (May 27, 2022)

Corrales23 said:


> I am new to all this, how can I get a free timeshare?



There's plenty of time for you to learn the resale market.

You should answer these questions ASAP:

1) What did you buy?
2) How much did you pay?
3) How long ago did you buy it?

You have SEVEN days to get out of what could be a horrible mistake.


----------



## Corrales23 (May 27, 2022)

So pretty much cancel it? I have to do it by today/tomorrow. I can get some for cheaper in the internet? And correct, Hyatt just got the resorts (8 of them) from the Welk Resorts Company.


----------



## Corrales23 (May 27, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> There's plenty of time for you to learn the resale market.
> 
> You should answer these questions ASAP:
> 
> ...



130,000 points (1 week) every other year. (Can get a free week if I change it with interval). Can use itat any of the 8 resorts. For around 13k, with 15% interest 10 years. . My plan is to pay it within 2-3 years. I am 25, first time share meeting, after reading more into it, I am kinda scare about that 15%.


----------



## ScoopKona (May 27, 2022)

Cancel right now. Do not delay.


----------



## Corrales23 (May 27, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> Cancel right now. Do not delay.


Cancel it, and just get more info? What you recommend? Any reading? Forms?


----------



## vacationtime1 (May 27, 2022)

Corrales23 said:


> Cancel it, and just get more info? What you recommend? Any reading? Forms?


The recommendation is to cancel and to tell us that you have cancelled.  THEN, ask more questions. 

Don't worry; prices are not going up.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 27, 2022)

Corrales23 said:


> Cancel it, and just get more info? What you recommend? Any reading? Forms?


Read your contract. Do it today and cancel/rescind today.


----------



## zentraveler (May 27, 2022)

You will get a lot of help with the next move, but it will be too late if you are stuck with the move you have already made. You are getting _great_ advice and will get more when you can spend time looking into what you want/need and how to get it much more cheaply.


----------



## Corrales23 (May 27, 2022)

So cancel/rescinded it, and then get what? Any other clubs ?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 27, 2022)

Corrales23 said:


> So cancel/rescinded it, and then get what? Any other clubs ?


It depends. There are lots of other systems; Hyatt Residence Club, Sheraton/Westin Vacation Club, Hilton Grand Vacations, Club Wyndham along with lots of other smaller systems.


----------



## Corrales23 (May 27, 2022)

Okay so the Hyatt vacation club is not worth it?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 27, 2022)

Corrales23 said:


> Okay so the Hyatt vacation club is not worth it?


It is an option, I just don't know enough about Hyatt Vacation Club/Welk to speak to it. Most of those other systems that I listed have far more resorts than Welk.


----------



## zentraveler (May 27, 2022)

First order of business is to figure out if Hyatt is the right system for your needs or if one of the others is really a better match for you. Then you can get some advice about how to go about buying it resale without paying "full retail price".  If you decide you want exactly what you rescinded, there will be cheaper ways to go about getting it.

Start in this forum: New to Timesharing? Start Here! | Timeshare Users Group Discussion Forums (tugbbs.com) and here: "What to Buy" Questions for New Timeshare Owners | Timeshare Users Group Discussion Forums (tugbbs.com) for specific help for your situation. Lots of great information for anyone new to this and information is your best friend.


----------



## Corrales23 (May 27, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> It is an option, I just don't know enough about Hyatt Vacation Club/Welk to speak to it. Most of those other systems that I listed have far more resorts than Welk.



are you in any clubs? Or just own a timeshare (property)


----------



## dioxide45 (May 27, 2022)

Corrales23 said:


> are you in any clubs? Or just own a timeshare (property)


I own weeks that are part of a "mini system". I beleive Welk is similar in that you buy either a week or points and can use them to book at different resorts in the club.


----------



## Corrales23 (May 27, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I own weeks that are part of a "mini system". I beleive Welk is similar in that you buy either a week or points and can use them to book at different resorts in the club.


Have you tried interval international?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 27, 2022)

Corrales23 said:


> Have you tried interval international?


Yes, we use it all the time with our Marriott ownership.


----------



## Corrales23 (May 27, 2022)

Around how much you paid for that membership? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (May 27, 2022)

Corrales23 said:


> Around how much you paid for that membership?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We bought many years ago resale when prices were much higher. You can buy a reasonable Marriott Platinum week that would be used for trading for about $3000. That would give you two weeks to trade through Interval International each year for about $1,150/week with all fees included.


----------



## ScoopKona (May 27, 2022)

Corrales23 said:


> are you in any clubs? Or just own a timeshare (property)



I'm a Hyatt owner. I was a Hyatt SALESMAN. Rescind, and then we can set you on the right path.


----------



## Corrales23 (May 27, 2022)

Just to know better. Where can I find it for that price? The Marriott vacation club? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (May 27, 2022)

Corrales23 said:


> Just to know better. Where can I find it for that price? The Marriott vacation club?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Marriott Vacation Club only sells points now. There are a number of resale websites where you can find listings. I suggest checking out the Marriott forum on TUG.








						Marriott Vacation Club
					

Discussion of Marriott Timeshare Resorts, Marriott Vacation Club, and Marriott Destination Points memberships!




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Corrales23 (May 27, 2022)

Any other vacation clubs you guys suggest?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 27, 2022)

Corrales23 said:


> Any other vacation clubs you guys suggest?


Look through the list of resort system forums here on TUG;








						Timeshare Users Group Online Owner Forums
					

The very first timeshare owner community | Providing the truth about timeshares since 1993




					tugbbs.com
				




There is plenty to learn by just reading through the different posts in all the forums.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 27, 2022)

Corrales23 said:


> are you in any clubs? Or just own a timeshare (property)


Buying from the developer is never worth it, especially buying Welk.  Welk is on ebay pretty much free.  I would check ebay, if you really like Welk.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 28, 2022)

Corrales23 said:


> Okay so the Hyatt vacation club is not worth it?


We love our Hyatt and it goes far in interval. We bought 3 on the resale market.


----------



## Corrales23 (May 28, 2022)

Hyatt residence club or Hyatt vacation club? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2022)

Just tell us that you rescinded the purchase!  Then you will get all kinds of advice.  If you keep it, we wish you all the luck.....you will need it.


----------



## VacationForever (May 28, 2022)

Corrales23 said:


> Hyatt residence club or Hyatt vacation club?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What you bought is worthless and are given away all the time.  It is the previously named Welk timeshare system.  Rescind your purchase now.  Be patient and if you still like the product, you can pick it up for next to nothing in the resale market.


----------



## Corrales23 (May 28, 2022)

Okay guys, so yesterday around 8 pm (pacific time) I faxed in my rescinded letter with this paper they were asking for. I opened the account on 5/21, and faxed them yesterday 5/27; there shouldn’t be any issues right? Since they are closed today, until Tuesday I believe.


----------



## Corrales23 (May 28, 2022)

Thanks you guys for everything; I really should of done more research before. I found a couple of timeshare in eBay for around 400-1k (way more points than what I got). But after doing my research Welk is not worth it; maybe cause it’s my first time traveling; and I am trying to stay open minded.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 28, 2022)

Corrales23 said:


> Okay guys, so yesterday around 8 pm (pacific time) I faxed in my rescinded letter with this paper this were asking for. I opened the account on 5/21, and faxed them yesterday 5/27; there shouldn’t be any issues right? Since they are closed today, until Tuesday I believe.


Did the contract specify a fax was sufficient? We usually recommend USPS.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 28, 2022)

Look  No one is saying that Hyatt is not a good company. In fact there are a lot of people here who think Hyatt is a great company.  

BUT  Hyatt is a really good company to buy from a current owner and not direct from Hyatt   WHY?  Because  you can save more than 80% and get pretty much the same product you get from buying direct. There are many other TS companies where if you buy resale you get a significantly reduced product. 

Once you have rescinded your developer purchase, you can find a resale purchase but ask those questions after you rescind.


----------



## Corrales23 (May 28, 2022)

This was my notice of cancellation. Hope I did it correct. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (May 28, 2022)

Corrales23 said:


> This was my notice of cancellation. Hope I did it correct.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would do both, send another USPS mail with tracking.  Did your fax include a confirmation print out that it got through?  I would hang on to the confirmation.


----------



## ScoopKona (May 28, 2022)

Hopefully the cancellation is accepted in time. Any mail sent has to be postmarked before the recission deadline. That's why we were so adamant about getting you out from under that contract. If you're stuck with it, you're going to pay $15K, with interest, for something that people routinely give away for free just to be rid of it.

Here's what you need to know about Hyatt timeshares:

1) There is no system which does everything. I own one Hyatt week, in Key West. I like it a great deal. But it doesn't do everything.

2) There's the original Hyatt system, which can be found at https://www.hyattresidenceclub.com/home Once there, click on "resorts." Those are the only resorts that trade internally with the Hyatt system.

3) Hyatt bought Welk. But they haven't integrated the two systems. And it's looking like that are not going to integrate them. (Or if they do, it will take forever.) So what you really bought was a Welk property that someone erased Welk and wrote "Hyatt" on. It doesn't work like Hyatt. And Hyatt doesn't work like Welk. We need to know, in general, where you want to go and when you want to go there. Once we know that, we'll gladly tell you what you should buy (if anything) and how much you can expect to pay for it.

4) Even the best timeshare weeks depreciate considerably the minute you take ownership. And in your case, it's like 80-90%.


----------



## zentraveler (May 28, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> We need to know, in general, where you want to go and when you want to go there. Once we know that, we'll gladly tell you what you should buy (if anything) and how much you can expect to pay for it.



*"What to Buy" Questions for New Timeshare Owners | Timeshare Users Group Discussion Forums (tugbbs.com)*


----------



## Corrales23 (May 28, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> I would do both, send another USPS mail with tracking. Did your fax include a confirmation print out that it got through? I would hang on to the confirmation.



If I go today to send it by USPS, should it still count? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScoopKona (May 28, 2022)

Corrales23 said:


> If I go today to send it by USPS, should it still count?



Will the postmark on the letter be within the seven day recission period? You should do it anyway. Because you faxed in time (presumably). But that postmark is the only thing that matters.


----------



## Corrales23 (May 28, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> Hopefully the cancellation is accepted in time. Any mail sent has to be postmarked before the recission deadline. That's why we were so adamant about getting you out from under that contract. If you're stuck with it, you're going to pay $15K, with interest, for something that people routinely give away for free just to be rid of it.
> 
> Here's what you need to know about Hyatt timeshares:
> 
> ...



I wouldn’t mind the Hyatt Residence club; more resorts to choose from. Hyatt/welk only has 8 to choose from. I should of known my timeshares. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## needvaca (May 28, 2022)

a


Corrales23 said:


> If I go today to send it by USPS, should it still count?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


and send it via certified mail, so you have a receipt.


----------



## Corrales23 (May 28, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> Will the postmark on the letter be within the seven day recission period? You should do it anyway. Because you faxed in time (presumably). But that postmark is the only thing that matters.



I got it last Saturday 5/21. Today would mark the 7th day; 5/28. I am just going to send it with the US post office. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gratiem (May 28, 2022)

Yes, send it certified mail, no need to add any additional risk.  The few extra bucks for peace of mind is worth it.


----------



## dsmrp (May 28, 2022)

Ditto on sending certified mail, so you have proof of postmark sent date 
You don't need to request return receipt.


----------



## ScoopKona (May 28, 2022)

Corrales23 said:


> I got it last Saturday 5/21. Today would mark the 7th day; 5/28. I am just going to send it with the US post office.



Send it Certified Mail, return receipt requested. Gives you physical proof you canceled. And then breathe a sigh of relief that you don't have $15K in payments to make. It costs an extra $3 for return receipt. WORTH IT.


----------



## Corrales23 (May 28, 2022)

Went to the US postal and certified mailed it and got a return receipt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RunCat (May 28, 2022)

Congrats on rescinding.  I have rescinded with Welk before and the fax was sufficient.  But no harm that you sent it by USPS as well. FWIW, I own a lot of HVC (Welk) points.  Not sure that I agree with the assessment that the program "is not worth it." The program works for us and we are quite happy with the many vacations we take each year.


----------



## ScoopKona (May 28, 2022)

RunCat said:


> Congrats on rescinding.  I have rescinded with Welk before and the fax was sufficient.  But no harm that you sent it by USPS as well. FWIW, I own a lot of HVC (Welk) points.  Not sure that I agree with the assessment that the program "is not worth it." The program works for us and we are quite happy with the many vacations we take each year.



I didn't see any "it's not worth it." But it isn't worth $15,000 for an EOY. That's just robbery.

I've liked the few Welks I've traded into. Nothing wrong with the resorts I saw. And their premium collection would be nice to fold directly in to Hyatt. (Wish that happened starting right now.)

I'm on "team integrate" with Welk.

There are Welk owners who won't be happy with their point totals. But at least they'll have access to the same system (and they're free to use what they have and use II, just like before). The reason why Welk trades with Hyatt via Interval is because of the lopsidedness of some of the resorts. Well, that's something we'll have to deal with.


----------



## MattnTricia (May 28, 2022)

Corrales23 said:


> Okay guys, so yesterday around 8 pm (pacific time) I faxed in my rescinded letter with this paper they were asking for. I opened the account on 5/21, and faxed them yesterday 5/27; there shouldn’t be any issues right? Since they are closed today, until Tuesday I believe.



Great Decision to Rescind - I just bought a resale unit with 540k annually for <$1500 and the majority of that was closing costs.

I am still on the fence if I will keep it but so far it has been OK. 

As for other clubs to consider I own HGVC primarily and it is an excellent club.

To suggest a club requires more information though. 

Size of your traveling party? How many times a year do you travel? What places do you mostly go / want to go.....


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 29, 2022)

Corrales23 said:


> Hyatt residence club or Hyatt vacation club?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Residence club


----------



## SteveinHNL (May 30, 2022)

Great thread.  I’m so impressed by the TUG community’s single minded focus on counseling timely rescission.  Looming rescission deadline was a ticking time bomb with plenty of time to ask questions later, and OP got it done!


----------



## PerryKing (May 31, 2022)

Corrales23 said:


> Okay so the Hyatt vacation club is not worth it?


The Hyatt Residence Club is worth belonging to - BUT you do not belong to the Hyatt residence club with what you bought!  Cancel it ASAP if your still under 7 days since purchase.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 31, 2022)

Corrales23 said:


> Went to the US postal and certified mailed it and got a return receipt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great decision to rescind, thru the help of Tug, I have purchased all of my Timeshares via resale and paid penny's on the dollar compared to what I would have paid retail...Research if Welk or Hyatt will be great for you and then buy RESALE.


----------



## Corrales23 (Jun 1, 2022)

1) Is there a vacation destination you wish to visit most of the time or on a regular basis? if so where? - I am from Southern California. I wouldn’t mind driving a couple of hours some weekends and staying over at the resort for the weekend(ex: wouldn’t mind driving to Lake Tahoe/San Francisco/Oregon/Arizona/Nevada/etc) . But my main focus is visiting new places around the country/world (staying 1 week or more). 

2) Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time?- Not sure how this works, I plan to visit as many resorts that are included in the vacation club as I can. Once that happens, I would most likely visit the ones I liked. I plan on trading after I experience local resorts. 

3) What are your 5 top trade destinations? Not in order *Cancun, Mex ,*Orlando,FL, * Hawaii,*New York, *anywhere in Europe, 

4) How many people do you usually travel with - total, including yourself? It’s me, my wife, and our 7 month baby. But we would most likely leave the baby at times. 

5) Can you travel any time, or are you locked into the school schedule? Would require some planning. Work. 

6) Can you make firm plans 12 or more mos. in advance? Yes 

7) Can you vacation for a full week at a time? Yes I would

8) What level of accommodations do you prefer on a scale of 1 to 5 stars? 3-5 stars. Our first go on a timeshare, we aren’t that picky. 

9) How much can you afford to spend upfront, without financing? We had paid 2500 on the Welk/Hyatt presentation and will get that back soon I hope. Most transfer fees go for more than 4k. I’ll say 5-10k depends. I need to learn more on points. 

10) How much can you afford to spend every year for a maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas, and increase each year? Yes I can. 

11) Are you a detail oriented planner? I can be. 

12) Do you understand that once you buy a timeshare, it may be very difficult to sell or give away, and you are responsible for all fees, until you do?Yes, I understand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kal (Jun 1, 2022)

The first issue is what system do you want to buy into?  Welk or Hyatt Residence Club.  If you buy into Welk, you will be largely limited to staying at Welk resorts.  If you buy into HRC, you will largely be limited to the HRC resorts.  You can always reserve something in Interval.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 1, 2022)

Corrales23 said:


> 3) What are your 5 top trade destinations? Not in order *Cancun, Mex ,*Orlando,FL, * Hawaii,*New York, *anywhere in Europe,




Yeah. It's good you rescinded and now we can hammer out what you want to own.

I use my week to travel to Hawaii, California, Europe and Asia mostly. I routinely receive 3 weeks from my single week (and never less than two) because of how the trade system works.

There are two major exchange companies -- RCI and II. Each of these companies has hundreds and hundreds of resorts you can trade into. There is some overlap between the two. But in general RCI has their properties and II has their own. Many people want a resort which trades with both; or they get two -- one each. For most timeshare owners, they own a week, they trade for another week and they get a week. With some points/hybrid systems, owners own "something" and trade that for as many weeks as they can. There are pros and cons for both systems. Hyatt is (in general) a hybrid system which can convert to points.

In addition to that, the timeshare group will usually have their own internal exchanges -- with a higher chance of success than RCI or II. Again, for Hyatt (which is the only system I know well), I can convert my week into points, and then spend those points in the Hyatt system. The Hyatt resort network is SMALL. But it includes a great deal of Ski/Hiking/Beach locations that people tend to favor for vacations. Their list of resorts may or may not work for you. (And forget about trying to exchange into their Hawaii property for quite some time. Chances are low.)

Timeshare in a nutshell is that nothing is guaranteed -- you have a chance to get what you want, but it doesn't always work out.

If you can say today, "I know I have the first week of September off, and I don't mind where I go on vacation. Could be Europe. Could be Hawaii. Could be Mexico," then timesharing can work out very, very well for you.

If you instead say, "I know I have the first week of September off, and I demand a week in Paris," then you should avoid timeshares entirely.

And if you instead say, "I know where I want to vacation. I'm OK working 50 weeks a year if I can spend two weeks relaxing in [fill in the location]," then you should buy two weeks at that location.

I like the Hyatt system because I pay one maintenance fee (around $1500, and goes up every year) and get 14-21 days of vacation from it. That's less than I can expect to pay for cheap hotel rooms. And I get better accommodations. If that ever changes, I'll sell/give mine away and walk away from timesharing. It owes me nothing at this point.


----------



## Kal (Jun 1, 2022)

Corrales23 said:


> 3) What are your 5 top trade destinations? Not in order *Cancun, Mex ,*Orlando,FL, * Hawaii,*New York, *anywhere in Europe,


Those destinations largely eliminate any HRC resorts but will focus on Interval resorts.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jun 1, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> I like the Hyatt system because I pay one maintenance fee (around $1500, and goes up every year) and get 14-21 days of vacation from it. That's less than I can expect to pay for cheap hotel rooms. And I get better accommodations. If that ever changes, I'll sell/give mine away and walk away from timesharing. It owes me nothing at this point.


 
Great informational post.  Can you share some examples of how you squeeze 3 weeks out of 1 Hyatt week?


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 1, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> Great informational post.  Can you share some examples of how you squeeze 3 weeks out of 1 Hyatt week?



I bought Hyatt just to play in Interval. When I bought, I lived in Key West. So no interest in the three KW properties or PR, for that matter. And I wasn't flying west for Carmel/Sedona. So I never stayed in any Hyatts. I started with a Bronze week: 1300 points. 

In Interval, three numbers matter: 1300, 870, 430. That's the maximum points to get a 2bd, 1bd and a studio. So a Bronze week will get a 1bd and studio; or three studios. It could be even less for off peak -- but usually isn't. So if you luck out, great. But don't count on it.

Then my week was bumped up to Gold: 1880 points.

That's two one bedroom, or one bedroom and two studios, or four studios. And some minor Hyatt points to throw into a mid-week stay somewhere in low season, if it lines up with our schedules.

Naturally, Diamond at 2200 points is better still.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jun 1, 2022)

What happened that caused your Bronze week to get bumped to Gold? That’s amazing!


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 1, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> What happened that caused your Bronze week to get bumped to Gold? That’s amazing!



Demand for Key West increased. That's happened several times where they've decided that a week is undervalued and bumped everyone up.


----------

